# FelonEs Back In The Game Log



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well hello again for those who remember me.
Well what can I say…lockdown fxcked me over and haven’t trained in 2yrs

Rejoined the gym the day

Sorted diet out

Test and Tren en route lol

Been cruising on Test already for a month and been taking 50mg dbol preworkout for last two days

So my first session back was on Sunday and was a push session. Yesterday was pull session and tomorrow is legs. I’ll be doing ppl x2 a week like I used to.

Calories at the minute 4,690
P 179
C 668
F 126
I’ll be running test and tren at 300mg each
Knowing me this should be an epic transformation lol

Current weight 193lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just to remind you what a sexy [email protected]&tard I was


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pic with vest on was just before first lockdown


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also passed my driving test and got a car and got a year old Cane Corso x Presa Canario called Zeus now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning cvnts 

so my morning weight is 193lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abs are visible. Probably around 15% bf


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Welcome back mate. Best of luck. Lockdown ****ed my training up too, was only able to train once a week for most of it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PsychedUp said:


> Welcome back mate. Best of luck. Lockdown ****ed my training up too, was only able to train once a week for most of it.


Cheers bro. Yeah it did us over lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far today has consisted of 500g Full fat Greek yoghurt with 100g Cocopops 

50mg dbol

Leg session

500g Greek yoghurt and 100g Cocopops


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A reminder of how my legs used to look ….and will again


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

yesss one of the OG's is back
get back in them changing rooms to take pictures again lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> yesss one of the OG's is back
> get back in them changing rooms to take pictures again lol!


Lol respect brother. Oh will be don’t worry haha hope you’re good


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Long time no see chap. Been keeping your nose clean?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Long time no see chap. Been keeping your nose clean?


Yep all on the straight and narrow lol just not training. How you been?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So the rest of the days food has consisted of

pack of fig rolls
4 pints of milk
Tuna,tin of beans and packet of rice
160g oats with 80g protein powder


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Good to see you back mate, just come back myself, originals! lockdown had a big impact on everything with myself included.
Look forward to the journey.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beasted said:


> Good to see you back mate, just come back myself, originals! lockdown had a big impact on everything with myself included.
> Look forward to the journey.


Thanks mate. Yeah been a fcxker ain’t it. Hope everything is good with you.
Me too….motivated again so should be fun


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

FelonE1 said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah been a fcxker ain’t it. Hope everything is good with you.
> Me too….motivated again so should be fun


Absolute bitch mate, ruined everything pretty much. Yeah all good mate had a baby boy since I was last on here, literally had trouble so came off everything and recovered naturally and boom Arnold is born! 15months today! Strong as a ox!
Yeap I’m motivated to bro, let’s see why we can do mate!
Nice to see some old skool members come back with me! 😂


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beasted said:


> Absolute bitch mate, ruined everything pretty much. Yeah all good mate had a baby boy since I was last on here, literally had trouble so came off everything and recovered naturally and boom Arnold is born! 15months today! Strong as a ox!
> Yeap I’m motivated to bro, let’s see why we can do mate!
> Nice to see some old skool members come back with me! 😂


Ah congratulations to you both mate,great news.
Yeah after years blast and cruising I came off for 9 months and didn’t recover at all so never coming off now as it was horrific haha

Let’s go bro….let’s go🤜🤛


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome back mate although your looking liked shite at the moment muscle memory is a wonderful thing it won’t take long ,since you’ve been gone I’ve took over and now the governor on the forum if you get any sh*t or get bullied come see me and I will deal with it 👍


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> Welcome back mate although your looking liked shite at the moment muscle memory is a wonderful thing it won’t take long ,since you’ve been gone I’ve took over and now the governor on the forum if you get any sh*t or get bullied come see me and I will deal with it 👍


Thanks brother. Tren will be here tomorrow so 9 weeks later I’ll be a new man haha 

haha The Guv ….Yeah can see me being bullied a fair bit so I’ll look you up lol👊


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE1 said:


> Well hello again for those who remember me.
> Well what can I say…lockdown fxcked me over and haven’t trained in 2yrs
> 
> Rejoined the gym the day
> ...


👀 I remember you long time know see 😂


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> 👀 I remember you long time know see 😂


Oi oi lol you good?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Was it you who use to eat a box of jaffa cakes PWO?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Was it you who use to eat a box of jaffa cakes PWO?


Yeah boy and biscuits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And I’ll be doing the same again as soon as the Tren ace kicks in and I need the calories


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE1 said:


> Yeah boy and biscuits


They are dangerous mate, I can't have them in the house. Or crisps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> They are dangerous mate, I can't have them in the house. Or crisps


I don’t really eat crisps but Jaffa Cakes or biscuits are good preworkout and to get the calories up haha sometimes I have to hit 7,000 so I’ll eat any shit haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning fcckers

Day 1 Weight 193lbs

Day 4 Weight (Today) 197.6lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Slept like sh1t last night but hey ho.
In other news the tren ace should be arriving today so might as well get used to no sleep haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So this is day 4 of being back at the gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So today was my second push session of the week and the exercises were as follows

4 sets of between 8-12 reps

Chest press machine
Incline chest press machine
Flye machine
Lateral raises
Seated lateral raises
Front raises (plate)
Front raises (db)
Bent over rear delts (db)
Fly machine rear delts
Machine shoulder press
Cable tricep push downs
Seated machine tricep push downs


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Long time no see mate, welcome back 😎👍 I fell right off the wagon due to lockdowns lol, cheers Boris 😐

(Can't remember if I've seen you around since my name change, I used to go by I'mNotAPervert!)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Holland and Barrett delivery just came
Banged in 1ml of their finest naturallly unnatural organic Trenbolone Acetate(100mg)


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE1 said:


> Oi oi lol you good?


Yea not bad mate, I've been out of the game a few years now but lurk on here now and then for nostalgia sake 😂 every now and again I come across one of the old boys like you. Just running trt these days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea not bad mate, I've been out of the game a few years now but lurk on here now and then for nostalgia sake 😂 every now and again I come across one of the old boys like you. Just running trt these days.


Few of us old ones and a load of new little gobshites lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Day 1 Weight 193lbs

Day 5 Weight (today) 200lbs

Yep so this morning I weigh 200lbs exactly. Post p1$$ and pre food/drink

Muscle memory,water,glycogen mostly but feels good filling out again. I was over 220lbs with abs before I stopped training so can see that coming back pretty easily. My metabolism is still nuts as it always has been.

Today is pull day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Currently on 
300 test
300 tren 
50 dbol

5000 calories


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I only started tren yesterday so when it fully gets going I’ll up my calories. To get over 220lbs last time I had to up calories to 7000


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

At the height of my bulk last time before I leaned out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just set up a new Instagram account


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome back mate and good luck.

I remember your other logs and photos (no ****) and you used to be peeled, fair play.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Just get the mince pies down you for the calories. Isn't that right @vetran lad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Welcome back mate and good luck.
> 
> I remember your other logs and photos (no ****) and you used to be peeled, fair play.


Cheers bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> Just get the mince pies down you for the calories. Isn't that right @vetran lad


Biscuits and Jaffacakes are my go to extra calorie source haha


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

FelonE1 said:


> Biscuits and Jaffacakes are my go to extra calorie source haha


Haha I've always ate jaffcakes after a workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> Haha I've always ate jaffcakes after a workout


I have them before lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little clip of some rows from today’s pull session

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUcWmcegNWx/


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE1 said:


> Yep all on the straight and narrow lol just not training. How you been?


Just been on here chatting bollocks as always mate. You still shopping at Lidl or what?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Just been on here chatting bollocks as always mate. You still shopping at Lidl or what?


 Course bro….Lidl food is 37% more anabolic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So today was my 2nd pull day of the week consisted of….

4 sets of 8-12 reps

Bent over rows
Seated rows 
Kneeling cable pulldowns 
Cable straight arm pulldowns
Shrugs
Cable rope curls
Cable straight bar curls in to reverse curls


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

nWo said:


> Long time no see mate, welcome back 😎👍 I fell right off the wagon due to lockdowns lol, cheers Boris 😐
> 
> (Can't remember if I've seen you around since my name change, I used to go by I'mNotAPervert!)


Was you looking for turbo man?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nWo said:


> Long time no see mate, welcome back 😎👍 I fell right off the wagon due to lockdowns lol, cheers Boris 😐
> 
> (Can't remember if I've seen you around since my name change, I used to go by I'mNotAPervert!)


Oi oi ya fvxker lol you good? Yeah I did too haha fvxk you Boris ya rug muncher


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit of motivation. My first comp in 2016.
PCA Midlands
3rd place and qualified for the British Finals


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE1 said:


> Oi oi ya fvxker lol you good? Yeah I did too haha fvxk you Boris ya rug muncher


Yeah man I'm sound, hope you've been keeping well through lockers 😎👍 Maybe your log will give me a kick up the arse, I've told myself one more cycle just to get back into good shape once I'm back in the gym but no doubt I'll want to do more 🤣


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nWo said:


> Yeah man I'm sound, hope you've been keeping well through lockers 😎👍 Maybe your log will give me a kick up the arse, I've told myself one more cycle just to get back into good shape once I'm back in the gym but no doubt I'll want to do more 🤣


Once you pop you can’t stop lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1 Weight 193lbs

Day 6 Weight (today) 202.6lbs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Think it is safe to say my dbol and test is legit haha


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

I remember you from when I first signed up, will follow not any decent logs anymore
Whose gear you using


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello mate. I’m using Sigma Dbol,had a couple tubs lying about. Test and tren is Med-Tech

Transformation is gonna be real lol
I always respond well to food and gear


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

FelonE1 said:


> Hello mate. I’m using Sigma Dbol,had a couple tubs lying about. Test and tren is Med-Tech
> 
> Transformation is gonna be real lol
> I always respond well to food and gear


Combo of muscle memory and gear after along time off is something else lol
Deffo be good to see your gonnaa morph rapidly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 6 pic. Filling out already. Shoulder veins there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quick pic of my legs before,prep legs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So today’s session was my 2nd leg session of the week. Consisting of…..
3 sets of 10-12

Straight leg deadlifts
Lying ham curls
Single leg ham curls 
Leg press (wide,narrow,low narrow,
Leg extensions
Single leg extensions
Calf raises

Also did some arms

Single arm cable extensions
Rope extensions 
Single arm cable curls
Rope cable curls

Felt good,sweating more so the tren is kicking in. More vascular in arms and shoulders


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also did my 2nd jab of tren ace today (100mg)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I’ll be jabbing tren ace Monday Wednesday and Friday so total 300mg weekly

Test E 300mg every Monday cos I’ve been on it a month already and makes it easier to cruise after by just continuing the test e


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So just had a nap….because I’m worth it. Had a strange dream 

I was in bed with the woman who used to work in the newsagents opposite where I usedto live 3 address’s ago lol we were about to have sex but she got amessage from her brother who she was meeting after. He said we’ll walk there it good cardio. So she cancelled sex saving herself for this walk.

Anyway I saw tattoos on her shins in the style of old Mexican gang writing. I asked her what it said and she said ‘Police Are Bad’
Then she started saying how much she liked me….

then I woke up

So…..hello Tren….we meet again 😂😂


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Alright Felon. Nice to see you back. I’m in the same boat. I don’t think I’ve trained this year. Reading this log has got me thinking about getting back to it. You not in Walsall anymore I presume?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Alright Felon. Nice to see you back. I’m in the same boat. I don’t think I’ve trained this year. Reading this log has got me thinking about getting back to it. You not in Walsall anymore I presume?


Hello again bro,thank you.
Do it mate…fuxk this being average life haha

nah Near Oxford/Swindon now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So this is my 13 month Cane Corso x Presa Canario pup Zeus

Also gaining atm on 2800 calories. 1kg of raw food and 400g dry food a day


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

FelonE1 said:


> So this is my 13 month Cane Corso x Presa Canario pup Zeus
> 
> Also gaining atm on 2800 calories. 1kg of raw food and 400g dry food a day


Looks like Zeus is responding well to the Dbol mate. What’s he weigh so far?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Popeye66 said:


> Looks like Zeus is responding well to the Dbol mate. What’s he weigh so far?


Where we were living wasn’t ideal and was quite stressful so for a couple of months he stopped eating properly and stopped gaining weight. He weighed 80lbs then. I’ve changed his diet and we moved so he’s a lot happier now and weighed 85lbs the other day. Gained 5lbs in a few weeks which is a good start.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zeus Instagram lol 11.2k followers and he ain’t even got his nuts out yet


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

FelonE1 said:


> Where we were living wasn’t ideal and was quite stressful so for a couple of months he stopped eating properly and stopped gaining weight. He weighed 80lbs then. I’ve changed his diet and we moved so he’s a lot happier now and weighed 85lbs the other day. Gained 5lbs in a few weeks which is a good start.


Bet it costs you a few quid to feed him 
lovely dog though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Popeye66 said:


> Bet it costs you a few quid to feed him
> lovely dog though.


Cheers mate. £150 a month


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1 Weight 193lbs

Day 7 Weight (today) 204.2lbs

Morning fvxkers

Slept sh1t last night. Went sleep at 1am and woke up at 3am having a coughing fit (normal for me on tren) then went back to sleep and woke up at 7.30am

As you can see the weight is coming back on quickly.I haven’t increased calories yet but when I stop gaining I will.

Push session again today

Currently having no rest days but when I feel I need one I will


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed Zeus this morning. He now weighs 90lbs. So since we moved out of our stressful situation he’s eating properly and gaining again


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

FelonE1 said:


> Weighed Zeus this morning. He now weighs 90lbs. So since we moved out of our stressful situation he’s eating properly and gaining again


Well done Zeus lad you now weigh more than half these skinny ****ers on ukm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> Well done Zeus lad you now weigh more than half these skinny ****ers on ukm


Do they even lift haha


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

FelonE1 said:


> Do they even lift haha


I think half of the forum don't to be honest haha. It's good to see a proper log from someone who knows what they're doing. Too many Nancy boys on here who want to cut to 10 stone to have abs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> I think half of the forum don't to be honest haha. It's good to see a proper log from someone who knows what they're doing. Too many Nancy boys on here who want to cut to 10 stone to have abs lol


Trust me I used to be one of them at the beginning but time and experience changed that lol
I’d bulk and then cut a few weeks later cos I was getting fluffy and never make proper gains cos I was always going round in circles. Now I just all out bulk for a half decent time then all out cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also get a lot of people on here that have all the info but have never done what they’re talking about. I’ll only ever advise something I’ve actually done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also also lol lot of people know a lot about steroids and take steroids but look sh1t….


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Oxford. Back home where you belong then mate.

Good luck anyway. I will be looking in. Nice to see someone who adds something to the site back and posting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Oxford. Back home where you belong then mate.
> 
> Good luck anyway. I will be looking in. Nice to see someone who adds something to the site back and posting.


Yep back my ways now.
Thanks mate I appreciate it 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will be going to get some digestive enzymes today to help the 5000 calories get digested properly and help with the bloating,sh1tting etc


----------



## hondastu (Aug 25, 2016)

Good luck mate - definitely following this one

Whats your height?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

hondastu said:


> Good luck mate - definitely following this one
> 
> Whats your height?


Cheers mate. 5’11


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So just trained a push session (chest,shoulders,triceps for those who don’t know)

went for volume today so first set had to hit 20 reps. Did 3 sets on all exercises

Incline bench press 
Chest press machine
Incline db flyes 
5kg plate side raises
Db side raises
Plate from raises 
Db front raises
Bent over rear delts
Machine rear flyes 
Tricep push down machine 
Cable tricep extension in to reverse grip tricep extension 

Only just realised I’ve missed a meal off my daily Mfp diary so instead of eating 5000 calories I’ve actually been getting 5800 lol

Thought I’d repay the girls in the gym with their Gymshark leggings on by wearing grey joggers…..backfired….was cold 😂


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tren got me feeling like a King again and already pumped in the gym I’m standing out among the natties


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Alright @FelonE1 good to see you back again. 

Looks like you are all guns blazing to get back at it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Alright @FelonE1 good to see you back again.
> 
> Looks like you are all guns blazing to get back at it


Hello my man. Good to see you’re still about. One of the original people that helped me back in the days lol
Yeah fully on this mate,head and life are in a good place now so gonna smash the sh1t out of this and try and get bigger and better than ever.

Hooe you’re well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post today’s session


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE1 said:


> Hello my man. Good to see you’re still about. One of the original people that helped me back in the days lol
> Yeah fully on this mate,head and life are in a good place now so gonna smash the sh1t out of this and try and get bigger and better than ever.
> 
> Hooe you’re well


You've done it before so you know it's achievable. Hard work and consistency is key, shame not everyone thinks that way 

I still train but not to the level I have done. 
Half decent is enough for me these days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> You've done it before so you know it's achievable. Hard work and consistency is key, shame not everyone thinks that way
> 
> I still train but not to the level I have done.
> Half decent is enough for me these days


Well fvxk them haha forum has changed …lot of know it all’s as usual though haha normally the ones with no pics 

Yep….tren and biscuits are key to maximise anabolic changes 😂


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Good to hear you’ve gained motivation, and determination my accident impacted on me significantly I’m back doing training best I can around my current circumstances . Keep up the hard work bro!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Good to see you back. Muscle memory will kick in with a sprinkle of tren. Will be following. Nice pup, he hasn’t half got a good insta following anyway.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

topdog said:


> Good to hear you’ve gained motivation, and determination my accident impacted on me significantly I’m back doing training best I can around my current circumstances . Keep up the hard work bro!


Haven’t been motivated since the start of this COVID nonsense so feels good
What accident mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Good to see you back. Muscle memory will kick in with a sprinkle of tren. Will be following. Nice pup, he hasn’t half got a good insta following anyway.


Cheers bro it’s flying back on thank fvxk lol

Yeah he’s more popular than me haha


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

FelonE1 said:


> Haven’t been motivated since the start of this COVID nonsense so feels good
> What accident mate?


Had an accident which resulted in surgery and I’ll never be how I was unfortunately, and could even result in future complications. I miss the good times . The feeling of them pump being able to train without pain or limitations! I do want I can with reason of acceptance to my ability. I help others were I can and where I can not get too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

topdog said:


> Had an accident which resulted in surgery and I’ll never be how I was unfortunately, and could even result in future complications. I miss the good times . The feeling of them pump being able to train without pain or limitations! I do want I can with reason of acceptance to my ability. I help others were I can and where I can not get too!


Ah sorry to hear that mate,life’s a cvnt sometimes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Day 1 Weight 193lbs

Day 8 Weight (today) 206.6lbs

Slept sh1t again last night but am managing to get a nap in in the afternoon so it’s not too bad.
Tren can be hard to deal with sometimes with the sides which are sh1t sleep,bit coughs,shortness of breath etc …however….the way it changes your body when used properly makes it worth it for me

Weight is currently flying back on. I’m eating exactly the same food every day and I’m feeling more motivated and determined than I have in a long time.
Everything goes according to plan and I might do another comp late next year


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For the people seeing my weight go up so much so quickly and think that can’t be right bare in mind I was blasting and cruising for years and was over 220lbs before Covid.

I came off gear completely (didn’t recover) have barely been eating and not been training for a couple years but 8 years of training previously means it’s not as hard to get it back.

When I eat properly and enough I fill out quick, plus being back on gear and training my body is fvxking lapping this sh1t up like it’s newbie gains lol

Obviously it’s not all muscle and it’s water and glycogen too but it won’t tak long to get back what I had before. Also know when I do this I’m 100% dedicated to doing what needs to be done


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE1 said:


> Also also lol lot of people know a lot about steroids and take steroids but look sh1t….


Lol 2 years later since you left and you still look better untrained then him(they)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Lol 2 years later since you left and you still look better untrained then him(they)


Lol cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Soooo 
Just done a pull session

3 sets of 8-12

Machine pulldowns
Close grip cable pulldowns
Machine seated row
Straight arm cable pulldowns
Db shrugs
Barbel curls
Db curls 
Single arm cable curls

Felt great. Vascular and pumped I’m looking like a juice head again which is a relief. Pure Gym gonna love me soon haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also had a packet of Haribo Tangfastic pre-workout for increased pump (if you know you know)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So it’s five past midnight and I’ve just had my last meal and 500ml milk and protein powder…..gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning 

Day 1 Weight 193lbs

Day 9 Weight (today) 207.8lbs


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

FelonE1 said:


> For the people seeing my weight go up so much so quickly and think that can’t be right bare in mind I was blasting and cruising for years and was over 220lbs before Covid.
> 
> I came off gear completely (didn’t recover) have barely been eating and not been training for a couple years but 8 years of training previously means it’s not as hard to get it back.


got to love muscle memory , you be back in shape in no time . Might even hit some pbs and gain new tissue . 2 years off would have that affect with the motivation levels . Will be following  

what was your previous lifts before stopping training ?


----------



## MrTr (Aug 9, 2019)

Following!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest shoulders and arms today. Not looking bad for 9 days back at gym


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

**** me I haven’t been on here for years and the first person I see is good old FelonE haha. I didn’t used to post that often but do remember the days you joined and used to kick off at everyone 😂, then you got massive and got on with everyone haha! the good old days of UK-M! 
hope you’re good mate, il be following along on the log. Might get my own going, I’ve just came out of losing 2 stone in Hopsital so I could do with the log to keep me on track again. Plus I’ve got all the gear in shoe box calling my name lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mcrewe123 said:


> **** me I haven’t been on here for years and the first person I see is good old FelonE haha. I didn’t used to post that often but do remember the days you joined and used to kick off at everyone 😂, then you got massive and got on with everyone haha! the good old days of UK-M!
> hope you’re good mate, il be following along on the log. Might get my own going, I’ve just came out of losing 2 stone in Hopsital so I could do with the log to keep me on track again. Plus I’ve got all the gear in shoe box calling my name lol


Lol hello brother. Yeah this was my first online experience and wasn’t used to people taking the p1ss without them getting a whack for it haha
Used to be good back in the days lol yeah you should definitely get on it mate I’d definitely follow along.
Hope you and yours are all good 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So tomorrow I’m changing things….I know I know….I’m a rebel haha 

So I’ll be changing from ppl to upper/lower but changing it a bit so it’ll be chest/back/shoulders as upper and on lower day legs and arms. I’ll be doing this 3 x week.
I’ll also be adding my trademark biscuits to my bulk. So a packet of ginger nut biscuits every day. Bumping my calories up to 7000 a day (hardgainer life)


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE1 said:


> So tomorrow I’m changing things….I know I know….I’m a rebel haha
> 
> So I’ll be changing from ppl to upper/lower but changing it a bit so it’ll be chest/back/shoulders as upper and on lower day legs and arms. I’ll be doing this 3 x week.
> I’ll also be adding my trademark biscuits to my bulk. So a packet of ginger nut biscuits every day. Bumping my calories up to 7000 a day (hardgainer life)


My legs arent as big or as strong as some on here, but I give them all when I train them. There is absolutely zero way I could train anything else properly after leg...unless I split hams and quads, but I'd rather get all that shit done and dusted for a week, rather than two sessions of hell


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> My legs arent as big or as strong as some on here, but I give them all when I train them. There is absolutely zero way I could train anything else properly after leg...unless I split hams and quads, but I'd rather get all that shit done and dusted for a week, rather than two sessions of hell


Do you train legs heavy? Cos I don’t I train them with more volume and drop sets etc so they ache and hurt but it doesn’t leave me absolutely fvxked


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

@FelonE1 
whats your diet gonna be looking like on 7000 cals?
I couldn’t imagine getting close to that. I do struggle in getting the cals in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Popeye66 said:


> @FelonE1
> whats your diet gonna be looking like on 7000 cals?
> I couldn’t imagine getting close to that. I do struggle in getting the cals in.


Decided against biscuits and went for Jaffa Cakes instead


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Macros


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

FelonE1 said:


> Decided against biscuits and went for Jaffa Cakes instead


Ive outdone you today I'm afraid mate. I have been on the custard creams


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> Ive outdone you today I'm afraid mate. I have been on the custard creams


Proud of you….you’ve always been my favourite


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

FelonE1 said:


> Decided against biscuits and went for Jaffa Cakes instead


That’s good, pretty much eating what I eat but a lot more of it.
edit
quoted wrong post, was on about your diet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Popeye66 said:


> That’s good, pretty much eating what I eat but a lot more of it.
> edit
> quoted wrong post, was on about your diet.


Yeah I keep it simple and less preparation as possible haha it’s bad enough having to eat this much let alone cook it etc….fvxk that


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Interested to see your progress after such a long time off. I've recently started training after a long lay-off myself and I've put about 1.5 stone on so far, can't go wrong with a bit of muscle memory.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Interested to see your progress after such a long time off. I've recently started training after a long lay-off myself and I've put about 1.5 stone on so far, can't go wrong with a bit of muscle memory.


Hello brother. I remember you were in great shape before too. Soon flys back on though eh


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FelonE1 said:


> Hello brother. I remember you were in great shape before too. Soon flys back on though eh


It does indeed, I'm up about 1.5 stone so far and I haven't even been focusing on diet too much. We'll be beasts again soon.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> It does indeed, I'm up about 1.5 stone so far and I haven't even been focusing on diet too much. We'll be beasts again soon.


Good gain that mate. At least there’s a few of us that lift on here now haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

In for the old days 
I'm back on it slowly old n knackered now 
And natty
And fat 
And weak 
Might pop a log up too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> In for the old days
> I'm back on it slowly old n knackered now
> And natty
> And fat
> ...


OGs are here lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So upping my calories to 6800 looked good on paper…..reality hit…..felt bloated and sick all day haha will carry on with it though cos growing is the name of the game atm


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

FelonE1 said:


> So upping my calories to 6800 looked good on paper…..reality hit…..felt bloated and sick all day haha will carry on with it though cos growing is the name of the game atm


When it comes to the point where I have to eat 6000kcals I think ill call it quits and just train 3 days a week to maintain. 

Im only needing 4000 - 4500 kclas now to grow and that already can take some planning when socialising and going places.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning cvnts

Day 1 Weight 193lbs
Day 11 Weight (today) 208.8lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cronus said:


> When it comes to the point where I have to eat 6000kcals I think ill call it quits and just train 3 days a week to maintain.
> 
> Im only needing 4000 - 4500 kclas now to grow and that already can take some planning when socialising and going





Cronus said:


> When it comes to the point where I have to eat 6000kcals I think ill call it quits and just train 3 days a week to maintain.
> 
> Im only needing 4000 - 4500 kclas now to grow and that already can take some planning when socialising and going places.


Its a nightmare mate but always been the same for me….people didn’t used to believe I was getting that many calories in but I was….not because I wanted too but because I had too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been back training not even two weeks and already standing out amongst the Pure Gym member 😂 Don’t know this woman but apparently she was appreciating the gains and wants to be my new gym buddy hahaha


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

FelonE1 said:


> Been back training not even two weeks and already standing out amongst the Pure Gym member 😂 Don’t know this woman but apparently she was appreciating the gains and wants to be my new gym buddy hahaha


It's a trick mate. She's only after your Jaffa cakes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> It's a trick mate. She's only after your Jaffa cakes


She can touch my muscles…..touch my Jaffa Cakes I’ll chin her


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Cronus said:


> When it comes to the point where I have to eat 6000kcals I think ill call it quits and just train 3 days a week to maintain.
> 
> Im only needing 4000 - 4500 kclas now to grow and that already can take some planning when socialising and going places.


That's the mistake you've made 
Having friends and going places


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE1 said:


> OGs are here lol


Made me feel better to see you've dropped off tho lol
Wish I had some tren!


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Cronus said:


> When it comes to the point where I have to eat 6000kcals I think ill call it quits and just train 3 days a week to maintain.
> 
> Im only needing 4000 - 4500 kclas now to grow and that already can take some planning when socialising and going places.


I’m struggling to do 3500 at mo, I hate food 😃


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> I’m struggling to do 3500 at mo, I hate food 😃


Same mate. I struggle with the food. Chocolate milk helps though. Lots of it


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dieting side is a piece of piss for me, I can go as low as I want too with the cals but bulking ……
ive had a 1000 cal shake then some coco pops and milk today n I feel bloated already. Got some rice n mackerel for lunch which I normally love but not feeling it so far.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Popeye66 said:


> Dieting side is a piece of piss for me, I can go as low as I want too with the cals but bulking ……
> ive had a 1000 cal shake then some coco pops and milk today n I feel bloated already. Got some rice n mackerel for lunch which I normally love but not feeling it so far.


Yeah cereal and cream of rice have been a life saver, and jasmine rice goes down easy. I honestly just have such a shit appetite. I can be hungry but not actually have an desire to eat if that makes sense. I could probably eat once, max of twice a day 1600 kcals and be fine, hugner wise its a joke.

Like you, cutting especially this cut is a breeze, dropped weight so easily, my metabolsim seems to have increased full fold last couple years. I attribute that to the last few successful off seasons and putting on some good lbm. Looking forward to filling out after my deload next week.

**** knows how you do it @FelonE1


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Cronus said:


> Yeah cereal and cream of rice have been a life saver, and jasmine rice goes down easy. I honestly just have such a shit appetite. I can be hungry but not actually have an desire to eat if that makes sense. I could probably eat once, max of twice a day 1600 kcals and be fine, hugner wise its a joke.
> 
> Like you, cutting especially this cut is a breeze, dropped weight so easily, my metabolsim seems to have increased full fold last couple years. I attribute that to the last few successful off seasons and putting on some good lbm. Looking forward to filling out after my deload next week.
> 
> **** knows how you do it @FelonE1


Never tried cream of rice so will add that to my list of bulking foods. My metabolism has always been high even when I was a skinny ****. Force feeding every bulk. I actually enjoy cutting. Weight drops off me without trying. Any particular brand of cream of rice you'd recommend?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Made me feel better to see you've dropped off tho lol
> Wish I had some tren!


Thanks haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Popeye66 said:


> I’m struggling to do 3500 at mo, I hate food 😃


Trust me I fvxking hate food as well. Love dieting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> Never tried cream of rice so will add that to my list of bulking foods. My metabolism has always been high even when I was a skinny ****. Force feeding every bulk. I actually enjoy cutting. Weight drops off me without trying. Any particular brand of cream of rice you'd recommend?


Same mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lil still from today’s upper body session cos I don’t know how to add vids


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulNe said:


> Never tried cream of rice so will add that to my list of bulking foods. My metabolism has always been high even when I was a skinny ****. Force feeding every bulk. I actually enjoy cutting. Weight drops off me without trying. Any particular brand of cream of rice you'd recommend?


The cheapest. I use BBW as with the frequent discount codes. I go through upto 400 grams on training days in off season.

I just drink it, don't **** about with cooking it or microwave. Doesn't tatse great at all, even with whey and the last flavour I got was too sickly sweet so I just get unflavoured. Digest so well. Sometimes I'll just neck a 100 grams in addition to a meal to get some decent carbs and kcals. I don't like relying on shit food if I can help it. I mostly eat the same food everyday, off season or dieting as I rarely have a desire to eat something in particular, it's all just source of energy at this point.
I miss the days of crab cravings and binges I use to have at the end of a cut lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did an upper body session today

3 sets of 8-12

Bent over rows underhand grip
Seated machine rows hammer grip
Lat pull downs
Chest press machine
Cable crossovers high
Cable crossovers low to high
Db lateral raises
Plate lateral raises
Db front raises
Plate front raises
Db bent over rear delts
Plate bent over rear delts
Machine shoulder press

I never pay attention to weight as long as it’s heavy enough for 8-12 reps first set


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Instagram if you wanna see vids etc


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Cronus said:


> The cheapest. I use BBW as with the frequent discount codes. I go through upto 400 grams on training days in off season.
> 
> I just drink it, don't **** about with cooking it or microwave. Doesn't tatse great at all, even with whey and the last flavour I got was too sickly sweet so I just get unflavoured. Digest so well. Sometimes I'll just neck a 100 grams in addition to a meal to get some decent carbs and kcals. I don't like relying on shit food if I can help it. I mostly eat the same food everyday, off season or dieting as I rarely have a desire to eat something in particular, it's all just source of energy at this point.
> I miss the days of crab cravings and binges I use to have at the end of a cut lol


I was just about to say I got my cream of rice from there n it was rank done in microwave. Didn’t think to just mix n drink I down. Ended up slinging mine.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE1 said:


> My Instagram if you wanna see vids etc


We wanna see pics of this bird that's creaming over your gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> We wanna see pics of this bird that's creaming over your gains


Lol can’t expose her like that haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So apparently I’m now training with this random bird tomorrow 😂 some bent over rows,squat,lying ham curls coming up haha


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> So apparently I’m now training with this random bird tomorrow 😂 some bent over rows,squat,lying ham curls coming up haha


Oh she’ll be bringing lunch brah 

Hope you like catfish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Oh she’ll be bringing lunch brah
> 
> Hope you like catfish


I’ve seen her at the gym lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure what’s going on but I’ve nearly done my 6800 calories today and I’m not full up or bloated….could eat more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Turns out that bird is married so I told her not to message and we won’t be training together,not about that sneaky sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1 Weight 193lbs
Day 12 Weight (today) 210.4lbs

Well it’s not even 5a.m and tren has woke me up again

Have woken up still feeling full up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flacky00 said:


> I’m currently sat outside a sex shop in Soho waiting to buy a giant Dildo!


I know….I looked out the window and saw ya. Had a lock-in last night


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Fvxking tren got me up at 5a.m again…4hours sleep. Luckily I’m able to get a nap in in the afternoon or I’d be fvxked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1 Weight 193lbs
Day 13 Weight (today) 212.6lbs

Weight gain is crazy haha moved scales about and weighed 5times to make sure and said same every time 

Woke up feeling pumped haha life is good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Face isn’t bloated,not look watery or soft…in fact looking more vascular every day now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today will be an arm day as arms are my weakest body part


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm day smashed


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE1 said:


> Arm day smashed


Smile brah!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Smile brah!


Never lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1 Weight 193lbs
Day 14 Weight (today) 214lbs

Morning fvxkers

So….been back training for two weeks…..put 21lbs on lol not looking bloated etc just looking big


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bare in mind I was bigger than this and leaner 2 years ago so I’m just regaining my lost size. I’ve never put this much weight on this quick before from a normal cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning motherfvxkers

Day 1 Weight 193lbs 
Day 15 Weight (today) 215.2lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

6800 calories…..over 20lbs gained in 15 days….no bloat 😏😉


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Apart from food belly bloat


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

How long you bulking for?


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

FelonE1 said:


> 6800 calories…..over 20lbs gained in 15 days….no bloat 😏😉


what’s your diet plan look like mate. That’s an amazing amount of calories


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beasted said:


> what’s your diet plan look like mate. That’s an amazing amount of calories


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for that dude. Pretty hefty amounts! This what you used to do back before?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beasted said:


> Thanks for that dude. Pretty hefty amounts! This what you used to do back before?


Yeah similar mate. How I got big before. Obviously maintained on less but took a lot of food to put size on….always has for me 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Felt fuxking sick all day

Tomorrow I’m dropping calories to about 3400 dropping dbol out and gonna recomp/lean out but try to hold my current weight…..let the tren work it’s magic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sh1t forgot to update 

So dropped dbol out and currently holding weight at about 212lbs eating in a slight deficit every day. Daily maintenance calorie burn is about 3609

Tren look is coming on hard haha

Have acquired 2 new female training partners at gym I’ve been at about a month 😉 ladies love a juicehead at Pure Gym haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tren shoulders on point


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today’s morning condition. Weight 212lbs


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE1 said:


> Sh1t forgot to update
> 
> So dropped dbol out and currently holding weight at about 212lbs eating in a slight deficit every day. Daily maintenance calorie burn is about 3609
> 
> ...


Is that one of them in the purple behind you?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> Tonight


Looking leaner, going well! 👌


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Is that one of them in the purple behind you?


😂 nah I asked to be with that one but apparently I’m not Alpha enough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking leaner, going well! 👌


Cheers bro. Maintaining muscle and leaning out nicely 💪


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders and arms done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still going. Leaning out looking better


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Great job. I've taught you well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today. Been back at gym about 6!weeks I think now after 2yrs off


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Good old muscle memory lad. Great work 💪🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

👌💪💯 - well done!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Good old muscle memory lad. Great work 💪🏻


Thank God lol cheers bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> 👌💪💯 - well done!


Thanks mate


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You need to update your log FelonE1, so get yourself back!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Expecting an update but not yet I see......


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Expecting an update but not yet I see......


He left the site mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Expecting an update but not yet I see......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

12 and a half weeks out from PCA Saxon Classic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

3 months between pics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Top pic 193lbs
Bottom pic 228lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Phew... That is SOME update too...!!! Certainly 💪💯

Welcome back too mate!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> 3 months between pics
> View attachment 212931
> 
> View attachment 212932


Nice work there in 3 months. Muscle memory is a great thing. That and the fact you’re obviously genetically gifted for it


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

You looked like a pencil neck 3 months ago


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Phew... That is SOME update too...!!! Certainly 💪💯
> 
> Welcome back too mate!


Lol I’ve been working bro I’ve been working

Currently on contest prep


DarkKnight said:


> Nice work there in 3 months. Muscle memory is a great thing. That and the fact you’re obviously genetically gifted for it


Thanks brother. Yeah I’ve always responded really well when I go for it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> You looked like a pencil neck 3 months ago


Lol hahaha I know…..but I also knew what was coming haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Knowing me this should be an epic transformation

Quote from first post lol


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> Lol I’ve been working bro I’ve been working
> 
> Currently on contest prep
> 
> Thanks brother. Yeah I’ve always responded really well when I go for it


Amazing response tbh. Don’t see a true transformation like that often at all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Amazing response tbh. Don’t see a true transformation like that often at all.


Only used test 300mg tren 300 mg and dbol 50mg


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> Only used test 300mg tren 300 mg and dbol 50mg


Imagine if you smashed the gear to Fook!! 😂

If you remained consistent for a few year you could do some real damage


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Imagine if you smashed the gear to Fook!! 😂
> 
> If you remained consistent for a few year you could do some real damage


I’m 44 next year so probably bit old now lol after this comp in March I’m bulking for a year and maybe up everything and see how far I can go


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice to see you back Felon. I did have a tear in my eye when I read your “I’m leaving“ post a few weeks ago but that was because I was watching a rather soppy romantic comedy with the mrs when I read it.

Good luck with the comp. Keep looking in here.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Agree good luck with the comp FelonE1. Forgot to say that before.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Nice to see you back Felon. I did have a tear in my eye when I read your “I’m leaving“ post a few weeks ago but that was because I was watching a rather soppy romantic comedy with the mrs when I read it.
> 
> Good luck with the comp. Keep looking in here.


Lol yeah yeah haha love you too
Thank you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Agree good luck with the comp FelonE1. Forgot to say that before.


Thank you mate appreciate it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

12 weeks out morning condition check….getting there


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, when it comes down to aesthetics - I personally would have gone with either black or grey/silver for the washing machine. Oh, abs coming in & looking chiselled 👍


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

220lbs pre food and drink this morning. Leaning out and maintaining weight nicely


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> 220lbs pre food and drink this morning. Leaning out and maintaining weight nicely


Certainly are! And 220lb for your 220th post.... What a Journal! 👍


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Update 5days in on MK677 appetite is through the roof. Smashing 5700 calories daily. Weighed 230lbs pre food and drink this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

230+lbs at the start of a year long bulk


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> 230+lbs at the start of a year long bulk
> View attachment 213296
> 
> View attachment 213297


Looking chubby bro 😉


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Looking chubby bro 😉


Worked hard for this dad bod lol


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> Worked hard for this dad bod lol


It was the mirror I know that mate. 😉


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE1 said:


> Today
> View attachment 213417


Do you work for mitsubishi??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Do you work for mitsubishi??


Eh?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE1 said:


> Eh?


Saw a guy yesterday that looked just like you wearing a mitsubishi work top dancing away with his headphones on coming out the train station 
He even danced how I'd imagine you do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Saw a guy yesterday that looked just like you wearing a mitsubishi work top dancing away with his headphones on coming out the train station
> He even danced how I'd imagine you do


It was me


----------

